# IPA wipe down after polishing



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've not done one of these before but keen to undertand how best to do this. I plan to do an IPA wipedown after machine polishing. How do others remove polish residue if they don't use IPA?

I assume simple application via plush MF and any residue evaporates off very quickly?

Should I dilute my neat IPA with 50% RO water or just apply neat?

sorry, lots of questions but any hints & tips would be welcome :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i use mine neat. i used a foam applicator and spritz it when needed. i keep it pretty wet but only ever spray onto the pad. just dont like the idea of ipa running onto rubbers etc.

it will evaporate very quick, sometime if theres to much, it will take a bit longer. if its decent IPA, it wont leave a residue.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

to be honest menzerna top inspection very similar product and you achieve almost the same from the two :thumb: i think megs do a similar product aswell


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above really, and I just give it a wipe down with LT, then normally follow with LPL before wax and never had any problems.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Probably a stupid question newbie but can wiping the car with IPA every now and again do the paint any long term harm?

Think I read something about it on the Meguiar's forum and would be interested to hear what people think. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I dilute my IPA 50/50 with water, I find it can evaporate too quickly to be useful if used neat... this is coming from using alcohol cleansers in the lab all the time though (acetone and the like) - if I want it to evaporate quickly and flash dry, use it neat... If I want a little work time from it and then it to evaporate, mix with water 50/50.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Bare in mind the IPA is lifting the residue off the paint, so can just as easily put it back on the paint from the MF, so turn your MF often to ensure that you are wiping the paint with a clean MF all the time.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

If I can hi-jack the thread slightly. I have a stone chip I want to paint but it has been waxed /sealed over many times and will need cleaned. I have Megs Top Inspection but no IPA.

Will the Top Inspection clean the chip sufficiently or do I need the more aggresive alchohol IPA to ensure I remove all traces? 

Can I buy IPA in the likes of B&Q?


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

Methylated Spirits will do the job fine. It is mainly ethanol, plus a small amount of methanol and a substance to make it unpalatable.

*Bill.*


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I dilute my IPA 50/50 with water, I find it can evaporate too quickly to be useful if used neat... this is coming from using alcohol cleansers in the lab all the time though (acetone and the like) - if I want it to evaporate quickly and flash dry, use it neat... If I want a little work time from it and then it to evaporate, mix with water 50/50.


Ditto Dave and make sure you add the water to the IPA as you get a mild exothermic reaction if you add it the other way round!

IPA will also leave a chalky residue if used neat...



organgrinder said:


> Can I buy IPA in the likes of B&Q?


I get mine off of eBay.....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Isopropyl-Alc...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Black 125 (Mar 5, 2007)

You can also buy IPA at a Maplin electrical store.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Bluetacker said:


> Probably a stupid question newbie but can wiping the car with IPA every now and again do the paint any long term harm?
> 
> Think I read something about it on the Meguiar's forum and would be interested to hear what people think. :thumb:


Anyone have any opinions on this? 

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I've just got soome Menz Top Inspection. Weather is still too crap to test it though, but a fair few DW peeps use it.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ditto Dave and make sure you add the water to the IPA as you get a mild exothermic reaction if you add it the other way round!
> 
> IPA will also leave a chalky residue if used neat...


So what exactly is the chalky residue and why should this happen?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not quite sure....only had it a couple of times....but I rarely use it neat


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

can you use LT instead of IPA?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

toods said:


> Methylated Spirits will do the job fine. It is mainly ethanol, plus a small amount of methanol and a substance to make it unpalatable.
> 
> *Bill.*


So i can just use the burning alcohol they sell in hardware stores? I was looking for the IPA but found nothing. Only methanol but it should be ok then...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fleagala said:


> can you use LT instead of IPA?


that would'nt remove the oils left from machine polishing..


----------

